# Phone Wont Charge - Please Help!



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

hey so i just got a sgs3 and ive found a very diaturbing bug. when i power the phone off and charge the device it charges really quickly. if i charge it while the device is on however, even if im not using it, it takes close to 8 hrs to fully charge (from less than 20%-100%). this is not right and a ridiculous amount of time to charge. has anyone here experienced this problem? its happened over several days and multiple charging cycles.

please tell me, does everyone have this problem? if there are lota of you who dont its probably just a defective phone.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> hey so i just got a sgs3 and ive found a very diaturbing bug. when i power the phone off and charge the device it charges really quickly. if i charge it while the device is on however, even if im not using it, it takes close to 8 hrs to fully charge (from less than 20%-100%). this is not right and a ridiculous amount of time to charge. has anyone here experienced this problem? its happened over several days and multiple charging cycles.
> 
> please tell me, does everyone have this problem? if there are lota of you who dont its probably just a defective phone.


I recharged my phone last night from 10% and it was fully charged within about 4 hours, but I was also using it at that time to so it could have been faster. 8 hours is a long time to charge, I would assume you are using the charger that came with the phone?

Also ( for future reference) these question do not belong in the Development section!!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

so the device was on and you were charging it finw?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah it was getting low so I plugged it in around 7pm and i was using it to check forums, download my apps, and refresh music content and by 10:30pm it was at 98%.


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

I did notice this phone takes longer than my last to charge.

The battery is much larger than other batteries especially on a year or two model like a Thunderbolt/EVO4G so that may be why.

I also found trying to charge when I have 4g takes a long time as well.


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

not to be a douche, but topic should be moved.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

kast said:


> not to be a douche, but topic should be moved.


+1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine charges really fast with the wall charger they provided. When I plug it into the pc thru the USB port, its so slow. I've had it plugged in for two hours, it went up 20%.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

mine takes about an hour and a half to fully charge on the wall


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Jibbler said:


> Mine charges really fast with the wall charger they provided. When I plug it into the pc thru the USB port, its so slow. I've had it plugged in for two hours, it went up 20%.


USB is 1/16th the power.... of course it takes longer to charge....


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you using the charger that comes with it? Or an off brand random truck stop Walmart edition? The real cheap ones I notice can cause that.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> Are you using the charger that comes with it? Or an off brand random truck stop Walmart edition? The real cheap ones I notice can cause that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

das7982 said:


> USB is 1/16th the power.... of course it takes longer to charge....


 I didn't know that. Is this also true of wall chargers and car charger? In my experience with my RAZR, some wall chargers don't seem to work at all. I've had the same issue with some car chargers (not Verizon brands like the cheap eBay ones). When I plug my Droid X into the same chargers, I have no problems. Could this be because of voltage or something?


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jibbler said:


> I didn't know that. Is this also true of wall chargers and car charger? In my experience with my RAZR, some wall chargers don't seem to work at all. I've had the same issue with some car chargers (not Verizon brands like the cheap eBay ones). When I plug my Droid X into the same chargers, I have no problems. Could this be because of voltage or something?


You got it. Every charger while it may be micro USB can charge differently for a different device.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfogelstrom (Aug 1, 2011)

Does everyone still cure the battery? When i received my SG3 i charged it fully with the battery off. i then turned it on, and activated it. I did not plug it back in to the charger until it was dead, about 2 1/2 days. When the phone is on and charging, it recommends u turn your apps off so they are not running. They say when apps are constantly draining the battery, its hard to get a full charge, which makes sense.


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> You got it. Every charger while it may be micro USB can charge differently for a different device.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


So, is there a certain voltage or power rating I should look for in charging accessories (either car or home)? I used to buy 5 car chargers on ebay for like $15, but i find none of them charge my RAZR or my GS3. So i'd rather pay $20 for a good charger that will do the job.


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

das7982 said:


> I didn't know that. Is this also true of wall chargers and car charger? In my experience with my RAZR, some wall chargers don't seem to work at all. I've had the same issue with some car chargers (not Verizon brands like the cheap eBay ones). When I plug my Droid X into the same chargers, I have no problems. Could this be because of voltage or something?


I don't know where you got 1/16th from. Maximum draw of USB 2.0 is 500mA. the charger shipping with s3 is 1Amp so it would be 1/2 the power not 1/16th.


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

Jibbler said:


> So, is there a certain voltage or power rating I should look for in charging accessories (either car or home)? I used to buy 5 car chargers on ebay for like $15, but i find none of them charge my RAZR or my GS3. So i'd rather pay $20 for a good charger that will do the job.


the only difference between AC Charging and USB Charging is that AC Charging (what you are trying to do in your car) has to have the 2 inner pins shorted out. this tells the phone it's charging AC and draws enough power from the charger.

Samsung car charger has the inner pins shorted out as well. the inner pins are used for data + and Data -


----------

